# Water skip shot



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Pond to pin: Jon Rahm hits amazing water shot at Masters practice

https://youtube.com/watch?v=Ni6E7L7XeKA


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That's incredible.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm not a golf guy at all and jumped out of my seat.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Also not a golf guy, but was that during actual tournament play?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> Also not a golf guy, but was that during actual tournament play?


practice


----------

